# Schwinn new world serial number?



## Motobike1940 (Nov 15, 2021)

I just found a really nice original Schwinn New World.  The serial number is X02406. I cannot find this number referenced anywhere.  Maybe pictures will help.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 16, 2021)

Motobike1940 said:


> I just found a really nice original Schwinn New World.  The serial number is X02406. I cannot find this number referenced anywhere.  Maybe pictures will help.
> 
> View attachment 1512901
> 
> View attachment 1512902



With the built-in kickstand, I'd say it's got to be post-war, but those numbers look hand stamped. Can we get more pictures of the joints at the bottom bracket? @GTs58 has been studying the evolution of the "electroforged" frames, he may see something to help narrow it down. Nice bike, the paint looks like it will clean up really well!


----------



## Motobike1940 (Nov 16, 2021)

Thanks for the help.  I have since found another set of numbers. DO8069. This number would make it a 1948. Although, some of the serial number is obscured by welds. I am passing on the joint pictures for research. LOL


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 16, 2021)

That X02406 stamping is really strange. It almost looks like it was hand stamped and the X for sure must have been with that larger font. The numbers are pretty evenly stamped, not perfect, and struck with equal force. Pretty nice hand stamping if it was hand stamped. The post war X numbers are still a mystery to me, and obviously to quite a few also. I asked if anyone could date the X numbers a few years ago and nothing but crickets. Looking at the production numbers for 45-46-47 and 48, there has to be more than two prefixes for some of the years to account for the production numbers. In 1948 the production number was crazy with 602,408 units so I can only assume the X numbers were used that year to fill in. The New Worlds at that time still had the chain stays hand welded to the BB shells. Please check your crank for a cast in casting date. Early post war cranks were hit and miss with dates on them but I've seen a few dated including a 1945.


----------



## Motobike1940 (Nov 16, 2021)

Thanks so much for your help.  I have since found another set of numbers half buried by the weld marks. I am including pictures of the bike. I really want to know, just how original this Schwinn is.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 17, 2021)

Motobike1940 said:


> Thanks so much for your help.  I have since found another set of numbers half buried by the weld marks. I am including pictures of the bike. I really want to know, just how original this Schwinn is.
> 
> View attachment 1513379
> 
> ...



It's a nice, clean original bike. The seat isn't as common as some other versions, but it's one that occasionally turns up on the lightweights. The only thing I question are the tires, they may be later replacements.


----------



## Miq (Nov 17, 2021)

@rennfaron knows a lot about the post war New World and The World bikes. I wonder if he has seen this yet.


----------



## rennfaron (Nov 17, 2021)

Thanks @Miq. It is a very clean and nice example. I was in the same boat as @GTs58 on the X serial. Per your list @Miq most of the D serials pop up prewar, but with the X serial who knows.

Since this appears to be an all original bike I was looking through my archive to see if the saddle style fits a specific time period and they pop up pre and post war, so no help there. 

I could be wrong on this but I have a few archived later 40s lightweights that the Schwinn Breeze tire shows up on. However those could have been replacements. Considering the condition of the bike, I wonder how much action it saw and if it would even need tires replaced. @Oilit what is your timeframe on that tire? I thought I saw it pop up some in the 50s and then more in the 60s. 

I also see a lot of the later NWs with the oval script grips. I wonder if those are originals or not.


----------



## Motobike1940 (Nov 17, 2021)

Thanks guys,  this is great stuff! I really enjoy learning everything I can. All that I know about this bike, (and it's heresay), is that it spent the
last 40 plus years in complete darkness. There were many newer bikes that found their way to block it in.  Fortunately, no one stacked other bikes on it. I actually uncovered it.  The floor was made of wood. It was a Victorian two story barn/garage.

   There is still some pretty strong pinstriping on this noble ride.  Everything seems to work well. The seat is a Messinger. The hat in the ring decal and the Schwinn cross are clean. The New World decal is gorgeous. This is not a skip tooth? Even the wheels are going to turn out nice.  

   If you see something missing, let me know.  Are the pedals correct? And does anyone know what the X number mean? Maybe a stock or inventory ID. License number?


----------



## rennfaron (Nov 17, 2021)

Not skiptooth and pedals are correct (torrington 8s).
What stamping do you have on the wheels (rims)? Typically it would be stamped: stainless, superior or lobdell. Watch out on cleaning the rims, I find the plating on those to not be that robust and takes scratches easy. 
Also this is a 21" frame size. There was a 19", 21" and 23". 21" is the most common. 19"s pop up and 23" are very uncommon. 
I forgot to ask what does the rear hub say? There should be some stamping on it. 
Lastly, if you don't know much about these, these could be built with most of lightweight parts of the time and you find these with multi gears, caliper brake setups and some with drum brakes ($$$). The one you have would have been the run-of-the-mill setup without any adds to the bike. 
No idea on my end on the X serial.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2021)

That appears to be pretty original, except for the seat. These came with a mattress type seat since the time they were first introduced in 1939. Can't tell for sure, but it looks like the grips are correct, pics are pretty fuzzy. The pedals look correct, Torrington 8. The Schwinn Breeze tires were an extra option so those could be original also. Only thing I see missing is the rear reflector. Over all that's a really nice piece.
One of these days I'll find out when the X prefix serial numbers were used.  😉  If your crank is dated, that would be a big help in dating the bike.


----------



## rennfaron (Nov 17, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That appears to be pretty original, except for the seat and tires. These came with a mattress type seat since the time they were first introduced in 1939. Can't tell for sure, but it looks like the grips are correct, pics are pretty fuzzy. The pedals look correct, Torrington 8. The Schwinn Breeze tires were an extra option so those might be original also. Only thing I see missing is the rear reflector. Over all that's a really nice piece.
> One of these days I'll find out when the X prefix serial numbers were used.  😉  If your crank is dated, that would be a big help in dating the bike.



Mesinger had to be a saddle option. Too many pop up with those on there.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2021)

rennfaron said:


> Mesinger had to be a saddle option. Too many pop up with those on there.



Mesinger was an option on the prewar models and I see it's standard on the juvenile post war lightweights. I don't have the available options list for the early post war New Worlds.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2021)

@Motobike1940  I found another X serial number and it's on an early Continental Clubman. It has a hand stamped number and it's a three piece crank but all these BB shells were hand stamped. Notice the font is larger so the X on this one matches the size of the numbers. The X stamping also looks similar to your hand stamped X.  Were you able to pull the crank yet for a bearing relube and casting date?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 22, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> @Motobike1940  I found another X serial number and it's on an early Continental Clubman. It has a hand stamped number and it's a three piece crank but all these BB shells were hand stamped. Notice the font is larger so the X on this one matches the size of the numbers. The X stamping also looks similar to your hand stamped X.  Were you able to pull the crank yet for a bearing relube and casting date?
> 
> View attachment 1515400



I'm the new owner of this Continental(hopefully Clubman) has me wanting to pull the cranks when I get home. Thinking it's a 46 or 47. Wish I knew more about the X serial numbers. I think I've seen another maroon lightweight on here with an X as well, but I can't find it again. 
At least found original blue paint under the seatpost clamp....


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2021)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I'm the new owner of this Continental(hopefully Clubman) has me wanting to pull the cranks when I get home. Thinking it's a 46 or 47. Wish I knew more about the X serial numbers. I think I've seen another maroon lightweight on here with an X as well, but I can't find it again.
> At least found original blue paint under the seatpost clamp....




The CM stamp under the serial designates Clubman. Not sure what all was left original on that piece. The three piece cranks may have some Schwinn markings but I doubt anything is dated.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 14, 2021)

Motobike1940 said:


> Thanks for the help.  I have since found another set of numbers. DO8069. This number would make it a 1948. Although, some of the serial number is obscured by welds. I am passing on the joint pictures for research. LOL
> 
> View attachment 1513272
> 
> ...




I just checked out this thread again. Seems I didn't catch the word on the other stamping, on the same bike, so that explains the hand stamped X number that someone at the factory stamped after the frame was built. The serials are stamped on the BB shells before they were used in building a frame and I've seen 10 handfuls of other Schwinns with the welds over the stampings, mostly on the tandems. I'm surprised they didn't restamp the original serial number if it's readable. So now we can assume an X serial is a restamp? HaHa!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 15, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I just checked out this thread again. Seems I didn't catch the word on the other stamping, on the same bike, so that explains the hand stamped X number that someone at the factory stamped after the frame was built. The serials are stamped on the BB shells before they were used in building a frame and I've seen 10 handfuls of other Schwinns with the welds over the stampings, mostly on the tandems. I'm surprised they didn't restamp the original serial number if it's readable. So now we can assume an X serial is a restamp? HaHa!



So, the X designates the new serial number, or the cancelled number?? My first stamping must be under the fillet brazing, that would make enough sense.


----------



## Motobike1940 (Dec 15, 2021)

The funny thing is, even though they welded over part of the serial number, you can still read it. Could it be an inventory number? Maybe it is a government property number? Police, courier or even postal service.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 15, 2021)

Motobike1940 said:


> The funny thing is, even though they welded over part of the serial number, you can still read it. Could it be an inventory number? Maybe it is a government property number? Police, courier or even postal service.




Both serial numbers were stamped before paint, so both would be stamped by Schwinn.


----------

